# How to Raise Backyard Rabbits



## pla725 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/2007-08-01/How-to-Raise-Backyard-Rabbits.aspx

Does this bother anyone else?


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 15, 2008)

I am quite disturbed by this: "backyard rabbits make a fun, easy project that fulfills a variety of needs. With minimal time, space and financial requirements, raising rabbits is a great introduction to homesteading, or, for the more established, a simple way to make a little extra money."

:grumpy:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 15, 2008)

> Don't let their small size and cute reputation fool you, rabbits are a great multi-purpose addition (or beginning) to any 21st century homestead. From pets and 4-H projects to terrific sources of wool, meat and manure ? backyard rabbits make a fun, easy project that fulfills a variety of needs. With minimal time, space and financial requirements, raising rabbits is a great introduction to homesteading, or, for the more established, a simple way to make a little extra money. As with most animals, different rabbit breeds are naturally suited to different purposes. Mini rex is the standard for pet rabbits, followed by Dutch, Mini-Lop and Netherland Dwarf. Famous for their luxurious fur, Angoras are an excellent breed for wool while Californian, New Zealand and Giant Chinchilla are bred for their tasty, high-quality meat. Regardless of their purpose, rabbits in general produce potent, relatively weed-seed-free manure. The average rabbit will generate 1 pound of manure per week, or about 50 pounds each year! Less likely than some other manures to burn your plants, it makes great fertilizer and is a good choice for plants that need heavy feeding, such as roses and azaleas. Rabbits have basic needs ? shelter, food and water, and a cozy place to nest. If you're adopting a couple of pet rabbits, the most economical approach is to purchase a hutch, since you'll need just one habitat. Building two or more, however, generally costs less than purchasing multiple pre-made models, and building is as quiet and simple as the critters you're building for. Basic carpentry skills are sufficient for constructing the feeder, nesting box, watering device and wire hutch (wire is light and durable, and the rabbits will soil and gnaw on a wood hutch). With a few materials and regular household tools you'll be well on your way to a successful rabbit enterprise! You can learn more about building a wire rabbit hutch in this e-handbook from Mother Earth News. It offers detailed hutch-building instructions, plus tips for creating the best living space for your rabbits and a great guide to additional sources. Do you raise rabbits for food, meat, manure or even just for fun? Share your tips and stories by posting a comment below.




Wow. It goes againist just about everything this forum is about and what common sense will tell you. This will probably be responaslbe for several rabbits going to shelters or being neglected and allowed to breed uncontrolled.


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 16, 2008)

What bothers me is:

_If you're adopting a couple of pet rabbits, the most economical approach is to purchase a hutch, since you'll need just one habitat. _

Not a word about what happens when they breed... seperating the doe, housing babies and bucks. 

Way too simplistic for practicality. Very poor information for breeding and husbandry. 

Remember, this is out of a Homesteading Mag. Promoting self-sufficiency. Different mind-set than we have.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 16, 2008)

I ran across this last night and ALMOST posted it, but I figured I would have been flogged.. so I did not.

I was more or less gonna post it because it was so... backwoods...

It really saddens me.. I think my cousin, Evil Rabbit Overlord Eddie authored it..


----------



## Leaf (Feb 16, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I think my cousin, Evil Rabbit Overlord Eddie authored it..



I was under the impression the entire community I live in pitched in for the article.

Rabbits are a commodity around here(for lack of better wording), not really seen as pets.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 16, 2008)

backyard rabbits make a fun, easy project that fulfills a variety of needs. 





This is what bothers me pets are not projects!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow that's horrible. 

Obviously, who ever wrote that, has no sense whatsoever about rabbits. 

That just sickens me!

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree about that hutch thing, Blue. Another thing that bothers me is "minimal time.." ugh...NO! Sorry, but rabbits need a LOT of TLC, otherwise they'll get bored/sad so easily. The person who wrote this is a fraud, obviously. 

Emily


----------



## Mikoli (Feb 16, 2008)

> From pets and 4-H projects to terrific sources of wool, meat and manure



That bit gets me the most. It's just like saying "Hey kids! Send us your beloved pet bunnies so we can stick them in a tiny cage for three years, shave them, and collect their manure to use for us, then we can eat them later!"

They're telling us that rabbits are simply livestock, that can be treated cruely in order for human gain.

People these days.


----------



## maisy126 (Feb 16, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> What bothers me is:
> 
> _If you're adopting a couple of pet rabbits, the most economical approach is to purchase a hutch, since you'll need just one habitat. _
> 
> ...


:grumpy::yeahthat::grumpy:


----------



## Roxie (Feb 17, 2008)

This made me cry. :bigtears:


----------

